# A good Press for a Beginner??



## Chickenjoe (Nov 27, 2007)

My husband is wanting a reloading press for his HK ammo. (.45 ACP) He gave me a clipping of one from a magazine, a Pro 1000 (progressive) But a friend of his told him a single action press is better for beginners than a multi stage press.
My question would be...What do you recommend for a beginner wanting to reload his bullets? He enjoys hangun competitions and shooting at the range, So he goes through a lot of ammo.
I'd like to surprise him for Christmas with a quality press, but may have to leave it up to him to purchase. Any help would be appreciated!! And recommendations for where to purchase.
~Thank You~


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

My personal view leans towards your friends. Purchase a single stage. Optionally a turrent or progressive press that can be disabled to work like a single stage. Thoroughly learn how each step works and then move on to working with a real progressive loader. The single stage press will still be handy to have around for stuff like decapping (removing the used primer) or making up a small number of rounds to test a new load.

Starting with a progressive press can be done, but there are sooooo many steps happening during each pull of the handle it can be very easy to make a mistake when someone is learning. Making even simple mistakes while reloading ammunition can be very painfull.


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I agree with mactex. A good quality single stage press is the way to go. Then, if reloading turns out to be a good thing for you, you'll want a progressive press for faster production. The single stage will still be handy for smaller jobs. I use both.


----------

